# Programm um Struktur von Webseiten darzustellen



## essar (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich brauche ein Programm, was folgendes kann: ich möchte einen Ordner auswählen können, in dem mein HTML-Projekt steht und dort eine Startseite auswählen. Von da aus soll mir das Programm eine Struktur erstellen, welche Seite mit welch anderer Seite verlinkt ist. So in der Art wie Frontpage das macht, aber das geht ja dann im Nachhinein mit einem fertigen Projekt nicht mehr. Hat da jemand was für mich?

danke!


----------



## Christoph (27. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube du meinst ein "Sitemanagement"..

Das gibts bei Dreamweaver und bei GoLive...

Habs bisher nur bei dne beiden Programmen gesehen...


----------



## Lord-Lance (2. Juni 2003)

Microsoft Visio hat auch so ne Funktion.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------

